# Como alimentar circuito integrado



## athlon (Abr 5, 2020)

Buenas tardes,

Tengo la siguiente duda en cuanto a este circuito integrado de un coche, es un reloj digital que comparte la placa para alimentar (+) un cuenta revoluciones desde el pin 5. Este cuenta revoluciones tiene su propia salida al -.

De los 6 pines que hay en el reloj, el 1 es el - y el 4 es el + para el reloj, que va independiente a lo que me interesa, el cuenta rpm.



Mi duda está en cómo se alimentan los pins 2 y 3 como indico en la imagen.

Estos son los componentes que se encuentran detrás:



Como veis hay un transistor "BC640" (por lo que he visto en internet, es tipo PNP) desde el cual intento descubrir la polaridad del pin 2 y 3.

El pin 6 va a una de bombilla, creo que al polo +. Pero es alimentado por la misma placa por lo que no debería preocuparme (tampoco voy a usar dicha bombilla).

Gracias por adelantado!


Saludos,


----------



## sergiot (Abr 5, 2020)

Estas pidiendo que adivinemos algo que no tenes idea, lo ideal es que busques información del auto en donde se encontraba y ver como se conectaba, sino es imposible por mas que se vean los componentes eletronicos, no es asi como funciona esto.


----------



## athlon (Abr 5, 2020)

Gracias Sergio, 

Sí, he buscado info pero no hay nada tan detallado en ninguna parte. Me valdría de ayuda al menos saber si el pin 2 y 3 tienen que ser uno + y otro - o si podría haber también la opción que los 2 requieran alimentación + ya que también tengo esa duda. Por eso aporto lo que he visto sobre el transistor que está conectado por si sirviera de ayuda.

Gracias.


Saludos,


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2020)

Con esa foto de taaan cerca no se entiende que es.
Mejor haz tomas en general y de ambas caras.


----------



## athlon (Abr 5, 2020)

Aquí os lo subo. pero el resto del circuito es para un reloj digital que va en el mismo circuito impreso, o sea que  los pines 1 y 4 van al reloj. El resto, van con el cuenta rpm.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 6, 2020)

De que auto es?


----------



## athlon (Abr 6, 2020)

Es de un peugeot 106 1.5 diesel. pero también se utilizado un cuadro similar en otros coches peugeot y citroen de la época (sobre 1995-2005).


----------



## sergiot (Abr 6, 2020)

Me imaginé, el 405 tenia algo parecido, pero solo mostraba la hora y en alguna versiones la temperatura exterior.


----------



## athlon (May 26, 2020)

Hola,

Sabéis como se llama el componente que se ve arriba en las fotos, son los 3 cilindros negros con una ralla verde y azul. Son diodos? De ser así, que tipo son?


Saludos,


----------



## sergiot (May 27, 2020)

No creo que sean diodos, pueden ser capacitores, sabiendo en que parte del circuito estan y haciendo alguna medición se podría saber que son.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 27, 2020)

Los diodos estan puestos por el lado de componentes, esos pueden ser bobinas, o puentes a juzgar por su posible uso, aunque desconozco...


----------

